
“What if when your mind wanders, an implant prods you back to the task at hand?” - dctoedt
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/28/opinion/brain-machine-artificial-intelligence.html
======
newlikeice
I feel like the opposite is true and already here. No need for a real implant
when all my phone has to do is ding.

------
anotheryou
productive zombies here we go XD

don't fuck yourself up over productivity pls... or if you want to, do, idc...

------
AnimalMuppet
Then you also don't discover what you would have discovered by your mind
wandering.

------
thoughtstheseus
A Mindfulness bell seems better. Reminds me of the book: “The Island” (except
for the implant part).

------
anm89
I could imagine this resulting in some serious anxiety disorders.

